# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Curso: Herramientas de AutoCAD Civil 3D 2009 para el Diseño de Canales de Riego

## ceti

*CURSO TALLER:* *"HERRAMIENTAS DE AUTOCAD CIVIL 3D 2009 PARA EL DISEÑO DE CANALES DE RIEGO"*  *ORGANIZAN:* *AGROSOLUTIONS E.I.R.L.* *CENTRO DE CAPACITACION Y ENTRENAMIENTO TÉCNICO PARA INGENIERÍAS (CETI)*  *INSTRUCTOR:* Ing. Ricardo Huaranga Arévalo Ing. Agrícola Especialista AutoCAD Civil 3D  *FECHAS:* Sábado 27 Noviembre, Sábado 4 y Sábado 11 Diciembre 2010  *LUGAR:* Campus Universidad Nacional de Trujillo (Trujillo)  *DURACIÓN Y HORARIO:* 30 horas 8 am - 1 pm / 3 pm - 8 pm  *METODOLOGÍA:* > Sesiones totalmente prácticas. > Método de enseñanza en 3 Pasos: Demostración (Instructor), Aplicación (Instructor+Participantes) y Práctica (Participantes). > Prácticas para desarrollo en casa. Al inicio de la Sesión 2 y 3 se revisarán las Prácticas de casa y se harán las observaciones y recomendaciones del caso. > En la sesión final los Participantes desarrollarán un caso que contiene todos los temas tratados en el Curso. El Instructor asistirá a los Participantes para el desarrollo del caso. > Durante el desarrollo de las sesiones se tomarán descansos de 10 minutos cada 2 horas.  *INVERSIÓN:* S/. 120.00 (Con factura adicionar el IGV) *Los Participantes deberán traer una Laptop con el programa instalado.*  *INFORMES E INSCRIPCIONES:* Cel. 044-947715883 E-mail: cceti@hotmail.com agrosolutions@hotmail.comTemas similares: Descarga RILO gratis: Programa para diseño de sist. de riego por goteo Artículo: 200 mil has de cultivo peligran en cusco por falta de canales y bocatomas de riego Curso Taller de Actualización Profesional: Nivelación de Tierras para Riego Curso: Producción de Cuyes (16/02/2009) I Curso Internacional de Fertirriego (26 y 27 de mayo de 2009)

----------

